# Recommendations for Adhering Spiders to Exterior of Camper!



## The Long Long Trailer (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi All,

We are having Halloween at our seasonal campground in a couple of weeks. 

I am decorating the exterior with lots of plastic spiders. Any suggestions on what to use to adhere them to the camper without ruining the finish with residue that won't come off? It's an aluminum exterior. I heard about museum putty. I also heard that any residue can be removed with a citrus based cleaner.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

Despite having played with all kinds of adhesives, I've never tried 'em, but Command Strips seem to be highly rated. It seems the majority of their detractors had problems with painted drywall. I can't see where that would be an issue with an aluminum skin.


----------



## Jonesycampgirl (Jul 16, 2018)

I wish I had a solution, but wondering if you found one.


----------



## bertha (Sep 18, 2018)

Subscribed to this one


----------

